# My Edition 30 - Wraith-Crystal Rock 50/50, AF Mercury, Elite Pressed Plates!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Forgive me, for I have sinned!

I've not touched my car since my time down with [email protected] in December, and it was looking a little sorry for itself so I spent today giving it a bit of love and adding some protection to it.


DSC02338 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02320 by RussZS, on Flickr

Beading from the C2 was a bit flat too...


DSC02318 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, wheels were dealt with first:


DSC02316 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02317 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02340 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02332 by RussZS, on Flickr

AS Smart Wheels (new formula) was used via EZ and Swissvax brushes, then IronX to follow:


DSC02325 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02341 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with BH Auto Foam:


DSC02344 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst the foam was dwelling, the shuts and sills were treated with Surfex HD:


DSC02346 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Lather was up next:


DSC02347 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02348 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed...


DSC02350 by RussZS, on Flickr

Pulled inside to dry properly:


DSC02351 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying, it was time to decide which LSP to apply to the car. I'd recently picked up a pot of the new flagship Auto Finesse Wax - Wraith, which will be the new range topper above Spirit. I definitely wanted to test this out, and decided to go for a 50/50 split between this and Swissvax Crystal Rock. Obviously CR will be about 4x more expensive, so it's not exactly a fair test, but could well be interesting to see how the two compare.

The matching pre wax cleansers were also used, and applied via DA and 3M Waffle Pad:


DSC02354 by RussZS, on Flickr

The drivers half of the car was topped with CR, and the passengers' with Wraith:


DSC02355 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02357 by RussZS, on Flickr

Curing:


DSC02358 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02359 by RussZS, on Flickr

and removed:


DSC02361 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02366 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the CR side was applied and removed and I turned my attention to the exhaust.


DSC02423 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was looking rather sorry for itself to say the least!!

So out came the Mercury and a CostCo MF Cloth:


DSC02424 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02425 by RussZS, on Flickr

2 mins work and just an MF:


DSC02426 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02427 by RussZS, on Flickr

The number plates were next. I'd recently bought some pressed plates from Alex at Elite, so I decided to add these today:

Original plate:


DSC02415 by RussZS, on Flickr

Removed:


DSC02416 by RussZS, on Flickr

Cleaned with IPA:


DSC02417 by RussZS, on Flickr

New plate!


DSC02418 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02419 by RussZS, on Flickr

Same with the rear:


DSC02420 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC02421 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02422 by RussZS, on Flickr

and now for some finished shots (some taken before the plate swap)


DSC02384 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02386 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02392 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02396 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02397 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02398 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02399 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02401 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02402 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02404 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02405 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02408 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02409 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02429 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02432 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02435 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02436 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02437 by RussZS, on Flickr

Orange peel free! 


DSC02438 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not a bad finish given that there was no sun out...


DSC02439 by RussZS, on Flickr

Both waxes impressed me deeply and were a pleasure to use. I'll keep this thread updated with thought and videos of beading and sheeting. Mercury was awesome yet again too and replaces Optimum Metal Polish in my collection.

Next from Midlands Car Care is this...


DSC02313 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02315 by RussZS, on Flickr

Enhancement Detail with Crystal Rock...

Thanks for looking.

Russ.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Stunning job there :thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice Russ. be good to see how the 2 waxes hold up, Fantastic finish to the paint after the trip to KDS.. WELL WORTH THE TIME...:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Your car looks epic Russ , looking forward to updates regarding the Wraith


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Your Golf looks so good Russ after wet sanding, are You sure You want to get rid of it ??

This can be interesting CR vs Wraith.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Never seen a finish as good as that on a VW. :argie:



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Beading from the C2 was a bit flat too...


On a dirty car I am not surprised! 

How does the metal polish compare to Megs NXT for example or other paste metal polishes?


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Some stunning shots there Russ.Will be good to see how the two waxes compare over time.


----------



## Greenouse (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks awesome Russ! 

No better colour for the Eddy when clean! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Your Golf looks so good Russ after wet sanding, are You sure You want to get rid of it ??
> 
> This can be interesting CR vs Wraith.


Yeah it's time for a change I think Albert, it can't put the power down very well and I miss the great handling I had from some of my previous cars. I've not decided what to replace it with yet though...

Thanks all - kind words, really appreciated! 

I was going to use Opti Coat 2.0, but it's a bit too cold.

My unit will all be finished in 2 weeks time, which will be a big relief as its current condition isn't really suitable. More storage going in to hide the clutter, paint the rest of the walls white, grey floor and halide spot lighting. Eventually I'll put in a false ceiling too with additional lighting and my 'wall off' a studio sized section, but I'm only part time so best not spend too much just yet!!

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

amiller said:


> Never seen a finish as good as that on a VW. :argie:
> 
> On a dirty car I am not surprised!
> 
> How does the metal polish compare to Megs NXT for example or other paste metal polishes?


Cheers Andrew 

I've seen a better finish on the flat black - the metallic always looks a bit 'milky' to me for some reason, but it's certainly a lot sharper now.

Mercury seems to cut more effectively than NXT which I do also use. It will be priced at a similar point so it's a no brainer for me really. I need to get the Britemax Twins again too though, as a comparison.

Russ.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Cheers Andrew .


:doublesho You cant use my real name on a public forum! :lol:

Thanks for the feedback- very valuable to us weekend warriors. :thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Very Vey Very nice Russ , Great write up like always and i'm really can't wait for AF mercury now .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The benefit of the wet sand can be seen big time Russ with the fininsh looking amazing what did you find the difference on application the wax, and the metal pollish is it soft putty type texture as looks in photo and how does it compare to other's you have tried? thanks derek


----------



## Polo 52 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant Car, brilliant job!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely Russ, looks the business again now and a perfect advert for you :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> The benefit of the wet sand can be seen big time Russ with the fininsh looking amazing what did you find the difference on application the wax, and the metal pollish is it soft putty type texture as looks in photo and how does it compare to other's you have tried? thanks derek


Thanks all!

Yes exactly, it's not too far off NXT consistency wise, but as said it cuts much more effectively. It's the best of the ones I've tried but I need to purchase the Britemax ones again as a comparison.

Russ.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great little write up Russ! I love the golf, wish I didn't have to have a company car, id snap your haha off for it!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking mint Russ. Have you lowered it slightly?

Ben


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MK1Campaign said:


> Looking mint Russ. Have you lowered it slightly?
> 
> Ben


Yes well spotted - it's on Koni FSD Dampers and Eibach Sportlines


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes well spotted - it's on Koni FSD Dampers and Eibach Sportlines


What are the FSD's like? 
I nearly got them for my MK4 Anni but went for KW V1's in the end.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

What does LSP stand for?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Looking good Russ :thumb: Im looking forward to trying Mercury, seems to be getting great results.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MK1Campaign said:


> What are the FSD's like?
> I nearly got them for my MK4 Anni but went for KW V1's in the end.


They're good - not as low as some options, but very effective in their approach, so generally very comfortable but notably better handling too.

Most people want firm and low, but I do a lot of motorway miles so not ideal for me, but the FSD's are a great balance.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

j3ggo said:


> What does LSP stand for?


Last Stage Protection (so wax or sealant)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Hubba Hubba. Looks very nice. Pressed plates really set it off.:thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> DSC02361 by RussZS, on Flickr


That reflection is insane...! :doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good as always.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good Russ.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've said it before...but I'll say it again. Awesome. 

Would love to see it in the flesh sometime!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> I've said it before...but I'll say it again. Awesome.
> 
> Would love to see it in the flesh sometime!!


Cheers Nick, and thanks for the 50/50 inspiration :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Cheers Nick, and thanks for the 50/50 inspiration :thumb:


It'll be interesting to see how the longevity pans out - especially in the first couple of weeks. Please keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Edition 30 looks stunning Russ! 

Glad to see you've finally got round to putting some decent protection on that lovely wet-sanded paint! 

What's the lowdown on Wraith - Is it a hybrid like Desire? What were the priorities when developing it? (appearance, durability, etc)?

Any chance you'll be adding a second layer of each wax as is usually recommended? 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Edition 30 looks stunning Russ!
> 
> Glad to see you've finally got round to putting some decent protection on that lovely wet-sanded paint!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan 

Not sure on the specifics for Wraith, probably one for James to answer...

I'll definitely add a second layer when I get a chance, but I've the TTRS tomorrow and an A4 and Focus ST next weekend so I may struggle for time 

It felt closer to Spirit than Desire in construction though...


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks well that Russ.

Nice to see the metal polish works wonders, think i may have to give it a go my self!

Nick


----------



## AliasAlbi (May 30, 2011)

I love your GTI :argie: excellent job and wraith looks really promising :thumb:


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome buddy, I love the shots of the rear quaters! Amazing to see swirl and orange peel free black paintwork as it should be! :buffer:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

stunning as usual Russ


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful :argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

noice :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic finish with some nice flake pop Russ.

Think it's time we went the way of Auto Finesse ourselves.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Auto Finesse Lather was up next:


DSC02348 by RussZS, on Flickr

Is this normal for lather ive been using for 2 months now and absolutely love it, but mine doesnt look like this when i wash my car am i doing something wrong?

car looks stunning looks like ya have a fair few goodies inside too

loving autofinesse products price is excellent for what they are and deliver and look the part too.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Certainly has come up nicely again Russ... the trip to KDS being obviously worth the time and cost and you couldnt wish for a better mobile advert for the business :thumb:

I doubt i'll be in a position to ever try CR unless 2012 turns out to be the kick start for my part time work so i'll be interested to see how Wraith compares to something priced massively above it in the wax market.

Well done mate, its nice to see a local lad getting the business and credit he deserves :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

as always fantastic job Russ how about the new fiesta st later in the year


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> Auto Finesse Lather was up next:
> 
> 
> DSC02348 by RussZS, on Flickr
> ...


Russ has a way of making low foaming products lather up like that. Always amazed me seeing him do it to be honest.

:thumb: dave


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> Russ has a way of making low foaming products lather up like that. Always amazed me seeing him do it to be honest.
> 
> :thumb: dave


Yeh, how do you do this with Lather Russ??


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> Auto Finesse Lather was up next:
> 
> 
> DSC02348 by RussZS, on Flickr
> ...


I find with Lather if you give it a general wipe over it does Lather up. But if you use sort of a buffing type of action i.e. go over a few times (hard to describe) it Lathers up similar to the pic. Really slick shampoo


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good Russ, paint looks so much better since you removed the orange peel.

Interested to see how the waxes fair. Although the car has now been taken to the next level with those awesome number plates! 

Alex


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice job there Russ


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Amazing result Russ! Love the "new" orange peel look ont he Golf ;-)


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Russ, will be interesting to see how both waxes hold up.

Look forward to the release of mercury.

Lee


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Cars lookin great as always. Think I will be pickin up a few more af products once they are launched. Mecury being one and either wraith or spirit depending on prices


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Russ,

Your car is stunning!!! :argie::argie:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

The metallic pop on that is unbelievable!!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking as stunning as ever Russ, I really love the ED30's and would love to have yours when you sell it.

Units starting to really take shape now too, bet it's like heaven working indoors now.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome job!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Still be interested to see the waxes on an unprepared panel to see if they still give the wow factor.
Just the sanding alone will give super results and wondering if the wax actually gives anything more???

I wet sanded my BMW and there is no LSP on it and still looks stunning.

But as said on Facebook looks ace, even though I prefer sealants. Good on ya Ross!!!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Stunning job! Flake pop is very impressive.

I know all too well what you mean about not being able to put the power down. Booting it from low down on anything other than a bone dry day (whats one of those?) is a diaster. One of the main reasons we changed our ED30.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks stunning Russ. Looking forward to seeing how well Wraith works. I can't quite bring myself to fork out for CR just yet and both sides of your car look stunning...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I need some plates from ECC.
After reading through this again they look sh1t hot.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They look better in the flesh dude. 

I can't get over how good it looks under decent lighting. I'm obsessed with looking at it!!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent work Russ! Did C2 come off easy?


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Russ 
very good job as always 
poor Edition 30
how many weeks it was not washed? too many but finally sorted it 
how many hours did it take Russ ?
What about new wax smell is it better than CR in your opinion ?
Which one is better and easiest to apply and buff off ?

Well done Russ but now remember to keep it clean as often as possible

BIG difference without orange peel , I remember few months ago on our detailing course was really bad
and I saw your car just few weeks ago ,
even when was dirty I saw it amazing reflection through dirt

Thank you for sharing

Kind Regards
Jacob


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> They look better in the flesh dude.
> 
> I can't get over how good it looks under decent lighting. I'm obsessed with looking at it!!


I bet they do!
Need to get some ASAP.
Don't think you should get rid btw


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow just stunning :argie:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Great work! I'm very interested in hearing more about your experiences with Wraith, and I'll definitely be asking James some questions about it in the near future. I know that most photographs don't capture what you can see in real life, but the reflections on the Wraith side looked a bit purer to me; how did it look in person? 

Cheers...

Steampunk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The cars transformed to a different league, its glossy and reflective, thanks for posting.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

looks amazing again mate.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Cracking stuff Russ,

Also loving how the nit is developing.

Cant wait to see how this unfolds.


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

That golfs a beauty great job!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks ok Russ..... Seriously looking very sharp, I'll have to get my NWA and wet sand the GTI now

What did you seal the wheels with, Mint Rims?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats the trouble when you get busy, everyone eles's car gets some love apart from your own. The finish is awesome


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one Russ. So how do you compare the two waxes, I bet pound for pound the AF beats the SW. I also liked the different sized pre cleaners . Liking the plates. Think I will put an order in this week.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

As I said on CS Russ it's truly stunning. 

I still have some reservations about the AF waxes competing against boutique waxes. No doubting the new waxes are immense though.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Gally would that be due to what we know and think about boutique waxes. What makes the likes of Zymol and SW that much better. Or us it clever marketing. I know some people want the the so called top end waxes sitting on the shelves as they think they look better and other people may of heard of them. 

What did we all use before we all got into detailing. Back in the day I was happy using AG and Merr. 

Sorry for the thread hijack..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:argie: that is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks absolutely amazing  Look forward to seeing how they both perform over the coming period.

Thought of retrofitting Bi-xenons to the GTI? Imo it finishes the front off nicely.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Russ those metal plates finish it off nicely mate. Think ill invest in some:thumb:


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

When is that new auto finesse wax coming out??? I want!! (and the pineapple wax too!!)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

dooka said:


> Gally would that be due to what we know and think about boutique waxes. What makes the likes of Zymol and SW that much better. Or us it clever marketing. I know some people want the the so called top end waxes sitting on the shelves as they think they look better and other people may of heard of them.
> 
> What did we all use before we all got into detailing. Back in the day I was happy using AG and Merr.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack..


It's the Boutique feeling Rob.

We were talking about Zymol on another forum i'm on and most waxes probably blow Zymol out the water with ease of use like SV and durability like £20 waxes.

Still i've yet to use anything that feels as special as a Zymol wax. It's kinda old school boutique - "vintage" if you will. They haven't evolved really. No shield, no Crystal Rock etc. part of me wishes they would and part of me is happy they don't. Just old school carnauba waxes with premium prices, packaging and marketing.

SV and Zymol do have a following and marketing. It's hard to compete even if your product is actually better in some departments.

I'm an enthusiast, I don't have to worry about durability on customers cars or similar so it's hard to discuss business preferences with personal preferences.

Ironically my car wears C1! I blame Craig.

Sorry for the hijack Russ. I know you love discussing wax!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Back again. That is a very fair comment on the Boutique feeling, I also get that feeling, but like to give new and up coming waxes a fair trial. AF have a great brand, which should help them gain the boutique factor at some point ..

As for C1, we coated Baker21's car with it yesterday..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's an amazing product and this is from someone who was so against nano sealants. The whole "keeps your car cleaner" it's so true. 

The sides of my car have some light dirt on it. Hasn't been washed since December. Never expected to actualky work as well as it did. Fantastic product. That's from a massive wax fan.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Car looks amazing..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all!

After using Crystal Rock again today, I must say it's an absolute pleasure to use, no effort at all and no issues with gassing, removing after a set time etc. I may add some more Swissvax waxes to my collection again, but agree with Gally that Zymol's, particularly Glasur at its price point, feel very special.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

we want to see some pictures of ttrs wearing CR :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DSC02546 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

this v version of the golf is amazing...it seems classic to my eyes already..well done for the result..my brother has a v tsi version facelift an i totaly love this car!!!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Just had a look at this in bescot car park. Looks very nice


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

That tt is stunning... :O drool


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

M44T said:


> Just had a look at this in bescot car park. Looks very nice


Cheers 

The rear bumper needs polishing still


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

She's looking hot Russ!! 

Just a lil bit jel lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Sian 

I've just got some more pics with the TTRS, it's scrubbed up well!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DSC02568 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02569 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02570 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02572 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Russ, that looks sensational!!! The reflections and finish is unbelievable!! :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all - hopefully I'll get a chance to give her a wash on Saturday, so I'll add further updates.

Russ.


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Great work russ. German pressed plates are a the very touch. dubmeister surrounds would finish it off ;-)


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice write up. Looking forward to the updates and to see how things are progressing.

Really like the German number plates. Are these road legal and can you order them through Elites website? Had a quick look and can't see them on there.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

i love these golfs... good work matey!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

id_doug said:


> Nice write up. Looking forward to the updates and to see how things are progressing.
> 
> Really like the German number plates. Are these road legal and can you order them through Elites website? Had a quick look and can't see them on there.


Yes send Alex an email and he can sort you out - there's a thread on them in the Elite section too.

As for legal, this got put to the ultimate test this week when a traffic officer came over to where I was parked and started inspecting my car. He confessed to how impressed he was that I had BS stamped pressed plates - first set he'd ever seen! So yes, certainly are legal too...


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Absolutely stunning finish Russ. :argie::doublesho

Ah the Ed30 that reminds me what a great car it was. What have you got in mind for your next motor - I think a nice Mk6 Golf R would suit you very nicely Russ.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes send Alex an email and he can sort you out - there's a thread on them in the Elite section too.
> 
> As for legal, this got put to the ultimate test this week when a traffic officer came over to where I was parked and started inspecting my car. He confessed to how impressed he was that I had BS stamped pressed plates - first set he'd ever seen! So yes, certainly are legal too...


Thanks for that. I'll certainly be having a wee look :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hubba Hubba Mr Aston.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

The Autofinesse's product are proving to be excellent .


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very very nice Russ!! love this car.. had a laugh as the pics were loading it was in interior shot and as I was saying holy chw he has an interior from an RS TT the next pic shows the TT.. only bit I have to say left me gutted lol!!! mighty motor thats for sure.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome finish. Thanx for testing out Mercury appreciated the small review. Will be getting some myself, though I should never have doubted Auto Finesse


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Very very nice Ross!! love this car.. had a laugh as the pics were loading it was in interior shot and as I was saying holy chw he has an interior from an RS TT the next pic shows the TT.. only bit I have to say left me gutted lol!!! mighty motor thats for sure.


Cheers Runnie :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry Mate.. my typing skills are far from great! should really check and not rely on spell check lol!!


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Russ, can you post a picture of movie of the water behaviour of both waxes?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SkyBuMp said:


> Russ, can you post a picture of movie of the water behaviour of both waxes?


Yes of course. I may strip both for OptiCoat soon.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking great, I too have a Mk5..sadly not an E30 though.

Out of interest, do you know the specs of the e30 wheels, i.e. width and offset?

Thanks.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

organisys said:


> Out of interest, do you know the specs of the e30 wheels, i.e. width and offset?
> 
> Thanks.


7.1/2" x 18", ET51, BBS CH029. 

Alan W


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes of course. I may strip both for OptiCoat soon.


Please update with some beading / sheeting (maybe do a video?), before you strip them :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Time to give this some love again ahead of selling it (Evo 9 MR360 possibly - if I EVER make my mind up!)

What shall I go for LSP wise...?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Time to give this some love again ahead of selling it (Evo 9 MR360 possibly - if I EVER make my mind up!)
> 
> What shall I go for LSP wise...?


33/33/33 Ceramishield, Nanolex & Opti-Coat


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I do have all 3 and have the Nanolex Ultra to test...


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I do have all 3 and have the Nanolex Ultra to test...


Sounds like you already know what to do then :thumb:


----------



## sanderdevlieger (May 10, 2011)

Nice Edition 30!

Is your car lowered? What kind of spring/coilcovers do you used?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sanderdevlieger said:


> Nice Edition 30!
> 
> Is your car lowered? What kind of spring/coilcovers do you used?


Thank you.

Yes it's lowered on Koni FSD and Eibach Sportlines. If I were to do it again I'd go for the Bilstein B12 kit which isn't quite as low but offers much better handling overall.

Russ.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

RS4 all day long Russ if you have a choice!!!



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Time to give this some love again ahead of selling it (Evo 9 MR360 possibly - if I EVER make my mind up!)
> 
> What shall I go for LSP wise...?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

twoscoops said:


> RS4 all day long Russ if you have a choice!!!


I've looked at a couple but they've been quite rough, or have budget tyres on which puts me off straight away!

The red one Detail My Ride detailed is up for sale. I need to pop over and see that one.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah funny I am the same with budget tyres....just screams a lack of interest, especially in such a performance car. Its just the sleeper aspect of them that I love and the noise!!!!:argie: I will have a look at the red one just now. I know Neil at Polished Detail in Fife had a Misano Red one and it looked spectacular!



MidlandsCarCare said:


> I've looked at a couple but they've been quite rough, or have budget tyres on which puts me off straight away!
> 
> The red one Detail My Ride detailed is up for sale. I need to pop over and see that one.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Russ just looked at the RS4 and you need that in your life! Forget the Evo, that looks spectacular! Pure modern muscle!


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Time to give this some love again ahead of selling it (Evo 9 MR360 possibly - if I EVER make my mind up!)
> 
> What shall I go for LSP wise...?


You should still consider a 996/997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peach2k9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Superb Ed30 mate, top work.

Great subtle little touches too.

I need pressed plates in my life


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you 

I was falling out of love with it but its clean again now and there's still a bit of love there...


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Cars looking great Russ  looking forward to having a drive!


----------

